
Why Bother? - daretorant
https://salman.io/posts/why-bother/
======
funylon
Your thoughts on private journaling instead? It frees that stuff from your
head and it doesn't need to be anywhere close to as polished as preparing the
stuff for an audience. So you have a TON of time to do more. I liken it to
personal programming projects. Working out the logic is the constant. The
wasted time in preparing it for others is code optimization and readability,
testing testing testing, etc.

~~~
daretorant
Yes! I'm a huge fan of journaling, and do it pretty much every day (right now
using a tool called Roam Research). So I suppose my questions started to pop
up because I was adding more burden with all these _public_ forms of writing
as well — they hold a different (but meaningful) value than writing privately

